# Choisir un iMac G3 d'occasion !



## Nephtys (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour. 

Voila, je cherche donc mon premier Mac un iMac G3 d'occasion, j'ai regardé sur ebay et discuté avec un vendeur qui en à un qui me plait bien : Pas trop vieux, RAM et disque Dur changé, et Mac OS X 10.3.9

Je voulais l'avis des connaisseur de Mac histoire de pas me faire avoir donc voila le lien de l'annonce : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110276605413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Le prix est très correct non ?

Pour infos ça serait pour faire de la bureautique, aller sur internet essentiellement et puis commencer à me plonger dans l'univers Mac. Est-ce que je peux espérer que ca ne rame pas trop ? Et est-ce que je peux espérer faire de la retouche d'image ? (si oui avec quel logiciel ? Parce que je suppose que le dernier photoshop je peux oublier ! )

Bonne soirée

[Edit : Si je peux regarder quelques DVD et/ou Divx ca serait pas mal aussi ! Mais bon on va pas trop en demander non plus ! ]


----------



## ntx (5 Août 2008)

S'il est parfaitement opérationnel, le prix est correct, il manque toutefois les CD de Mac OSX.
Mais ta notion de pas trop vieux ne correspond pas tout à fait à la norme du "vieux" en informatique : ton truc est un vieux clou  Il ne faut pas s'attendre à des performances époustouflantes, et ça va quand même ramer un peu sur les logiciels recents. Pour les divx c'est vraiment limite.


----------



## Nephtys (5 Août 2008)

Disosn que ma notion de pas trop vieux se baser uniquement sur les Imac G3 ! C'est vrai que j'aurais peut etre du dire : Il n'est pas trop vieux pour un iMac G3 ! lol ! 

Un CD de mac OS X panther c'est dur à trouver ? Et Cher ? Parce que si ya que ca j'en reachèterai un (le vendeur m'a dit que c'est l'OS de son autre Mac qui a été instalé dessus)

Le vendeur est très simpa, on a discuter par mail, le mac marche parfaitement bien !


----------



## chti (5 Août 2008)

La seule chose qui me paraît trop chère, c'est l'estimation du port... 50 euros, c'est au moins pour transporter un ... congélateur ? (même en envisageant un transporteur et non pas l poste, c'est beaucoup, presque le double du prix, me semble-t-il)


----------



## ntx (6 Août 2008)

Effectivement 130 le tout ça commence à devenir cher pour ce genre de machine. :hein:


----------



## jerG (6 Août 2008)

j'ai du payer 25  de port pour mon G4 Quicksilver (en colissimo). Là ça doit être un super transporteur... (pour le prix il arrive instantanément chez toi???).


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Il me semble qu'il vaiat parlé d'UPS ! Je vais lui renvoyer un mail pour les frais de ports !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Août 2008)

bonjour,
c'est typiquement le genre de imac qu'on arrive à se faire donner !
mais: 
1/: le DD est souvent trop petit, mettre un 80 Go au moins,
2/: pas assez de ram: en ajouter si encore en stock (macway, crucial)
3/:  acheter Panther sur le web (25 euros)
donc au total on approche de peu l'achat en ocasion d'une machine plus récente, 
par exemple un mac mini,
personellement j'ai upgradé trois imac 400, dont deux offert,
sinon je l'aurai pas fait, 
car j'ai acheté trois DD, trois fois 512 Mo de ram et deux fois Panther,
total de l'opération de quoi acheter un G4 !(d'occasion)
sans compter le temps passé dans les bécanes, plus l'install et les MàJ,:mouais:
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Mais là avec les choses qu'il a changer c'est pas déjà mieux non ? Il à mis un DD de 40Go et rajouté 320 de RAM !  Pour l'achat de panther ca je compté le faire (d'ici un moi ou deux!)

Bon faut savoir qu'a coté du mac j'ai un bon pc, qui a 2 mois, avec une config pour faire du montage vidéo sous des log. Pro, et qui tourne très très bien ! 
Donc je me servirais du mac juste pour le plaisir j'ai pas besoin d'une bête de course ! Et puis le Macbook pro est prévu pour d'ici peu (cheri fait des économies, c'est mon cadeau d'annversaire ! :love

Sinon je voulais racheter de la Ram et un DD faut mettre quoi et compter combien (en gros!) ?


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> 2/: pas assez de ram: en ajouter si encore en stock (macway, crucial)
> 3/:  acheter Panther sur le web (25 euros)



Chez macsales.com, tu trouveras de la RAM pour tous les Macs, 68k compris


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il vaiat parlé d'UPS ! Je vais lui renvoyer un mail pour les frais de ports !



J'ai fait un devis sur le site d'UPS, les port peuvent descendre entre 20 et 30 (selon la taille du carton !) Je lui renvoyé un mail en lui demandant si il pouvait baisser les frais de port que j'avais regardé sur le site d'UPS etc .... J'attends une réponse ! 

Sinon j'ai regardé pour les RAM si je prend 512 sur macsale j'en ai pour 38 avec les frais de port ! ca reste résonnable ! Mais bon je vais attendre de voir ce que ca donne avant d'investir das quoi que se soit ! (et puis de toute façon ce mois ci y aura pas d'argent pour un mac ET des ram lol !)


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2008)

80, c'est correct, puisque tu n'as pas à changer le disque dur.
Pour la Ram, c'est un poil short mais avec X.3 ça roule sans problèmes.
Pour les DivX, ça va dépendre de la compression, certains vont passer et d'autres ne seront pas lisibles.
Pour la retouche photo, un Toshop 7 (occaz) tourne très bien dessus (avec des petites images hein, pas du 12Mpixels)
Sinon, il y a toujours le splendide et incontournable GraphicConverter qui est beaucoup moins cher et beaucoup moins gourmand.


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Ba niveau photo j'ai un reflex numérique Canon (350D) donc 8MPixels, le décharger dessus sera donc possible je suppose ! Merci pour le lien du logiciel ! Il a vraiment l'air pas mal et puis 28&#8364; la licence c'est tout à fait correct ! 

De plus niveau disque dur j'ai un externe de 160Go donc ca fera un bon complément ! (rassurez moi je vais pouvoir le brncher sans problème ? Un petit formatage au format mac sera nécessaire je suppose ?)

Désolé si certaine question sont un peu bête Mais les seul mac que j'ai touché dans ma vie sont ceux de mon école, et c'était pour bosser donc j'ai pas eu trop l'occasion d'en apprendre plus sur le Mac en lui même je me suis concentré sur les logiciels ! Mais maintenant j'ai envi de tut savoir sur le jolie petite bêt que je convoite ! lol


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2008)

Je ne sais pas pour le 350D, mais de nombreux Canon ne montent pas sur le bureau, donc il faut passer par un lecteur de carte externe (le truc de base à 10 fonctionne très bien).
N'oublie pas que ce Mac est vieux donc l'Usb et en Usb1, que ce soit pour télécharger ton Apn ou pour brancher un DD externe, ça rame un peu ! 
Si ton disque est en Fat32 pas de soucis le Mac lit et écrit dessus, en NTFS en revanche on ne peut que lire (c'est pas tout à fait vrai, mais c'est pas super au point à priori), donc formatage indispensable.
L'idéal serait un boitier externe en FireWire puisque ce Mac en est pourvu, là ça booste.


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Alors voila : 34 de frais de port par UPS ! Je suis sur le point de l'acheter ! J'espère que je ne me fait pas avoir ! Si je l'achète ce soir, il part demain et arrive vendredi chez moi !

[EDIT : Voila il est acheté !  ]


----------



## Invité (6 Août 2008)

Cool et Welcome !!!


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Encore une question ! Au niveau de la coulaur ! Le vendeur m'a dit que c'était un bleu (Donc un blueberry) Mais personnellement au vu des photos qu'il m'a envoyé j'ai l'impression que un un violet (grape) !

Je vous mets trois photos histoire d'avoir votre avis ! _(Cliquez pour voir en grand)_


----------



## ntx (6 Août 2008)

Blueberry c'est une myrtille donc plutôt violet que bleu. :rateau: Le bleu s'appelait "Bondi Blue"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Très belle machine, qui n'a pas vieilli coté design. Mettez là à coté d'un pc crt de l'époque y'a pas photo !


----------



## Nephtys (6 Août 2008)

Selon mes déduction ce mac est d'octobre 1999 (vu la config d'origine, l'OS etc...) Ce qui nous donne donc au choix comme couleur : Blueberry, Strawberry, Tangerine, Lime, Grape ! Les bondy-blue ne sont sorti qu'en 98 ! Ca pourait peut être être un Indigo mais je doute (les indigo étaient sous Mac OS 9 minimum et celui la est ivré avec le CD du 8 !)

Voila les couleurs : 




Le bleuberry me parrait quand même plus bleu que violet non ? Mias le violet me parait trop violet en même temps lol :rose:


----------



## jerG (7 Août 2008)

D'après les photos du bestiau et la palette que tu proposes il fait plutôt "grape".


----------



## Trompe la Mort (7 Août 2008)

Effectivement c'est un raisin. J'avais un iMac 350 myrtille, et c'est plus turquoise qu'autre chose.

Le défaut mentionné (CD qui ont du mal à s'éjecter) est la maladie de tous les iMac G3 à fente.
Celui-ci est un bon modèle, avec lecteur DVD, plus utile qu'un graveur de CD sur un vieil iMac d'appoint. Comme il est totalement silencieux et qu'il a un son très correct, il peut servir à mater des films, à écouter de la musique dans une pièce secondaire.

Oublie-le pour ton APN 8MP, il lui faudra 10 bonnes secondes pour afficher chaque image...


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Merci pour cette confirmation de couler ! C'est l'extase totale !!! Je rêver d'un G3 ! La couleur c'était secondaire mais j'ai quand même toujours voulu le violet !!! C'est TROP bien !!! 

Vivement demain ! Le temps va me paraitre long ! La livraison est prévu en fin d'aprem' !!!! 


Trompe la Mort, L'APN juste pour le décharger via un lecteur de carte ça peut le faire non ? parce que j'ai un stage de prévu, je suis logé sur place et j'emmènerai bien les 22Kg avec moi lol Surtout pour décharger l'APN, écrire, écouter un peu de zik dans la chambre (l'iPod va marcher dessus ou pas ?) et regarder quelques films si ca marche !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

à ce prix là, à mon humble avis tu as fait une connerie...


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Encore une question ! Au niveau de la coulaur ! Le vendeur m'a dit que c'était un bleu (Donc un blueberry) Mais personnellement au vu des photos qu'il m'a envoyé j'ai l'impression que un un violet (grape) !
> 
> Je vous mets trois photos histoire d'avoir votre avis ! _(Cliquez pour voir en grand)_



C'est un grape ! Pourquoi ? Parce que vu la mini souris ronde, ça ne peut pas être un Indigo (les iMacs DV étaient livré avec la Pro Mouse translucide).

Un Mac, il suffit de le voir pour savoir ce qu'il y a dedans


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> à ce prix là, à mon humble avis tu as fait une connerie...



Pourquoi ? En regardant sur le net j'en ai trouvé beaucoup à beaucoup plus cher (jusqu'a 200 la bête sur pas mal de site et d'annonce)

Même avec se que le gars a changé je me suis faite avoir ? :mouais: (Ba merde ca me fou un coup au moral là !)


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Pourquoi ? En regardant sur le net j'en ai trouvé beaucoup à beaucoup plus cher (jusqu'a 200 la bête sur pas mal de site et d'annonce)
> 
> Même avec se que le gars a changé je me suis faite avoir ? :mouais: (Ba merde ca me fou un coup au moral là !)



Si c'est 50 euros en bon état, c'est encore raisonnable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Pourquoi ? En regardant sur le net j'en ai trouvé beaucoup à beaucoup plus cher (jusqu'a 200&#8364; la bête sur pas mal de site et d'annonce)
> 
> Même avec se que le gars a changé je me suis faite avoir ? :mouais: (Ba merde ca me fou un coup au moral là !)



Ben tu as une machine ou tu ne peux lire aucun divx, ou tu ne peux pas regarder de vidéos sur le net, extrêmement lente, dure à utiliser, voire même inutilisable pour retoucher tes photos. Pour moi vaut mieux mettre un tout petit peu plus et avoir au moins un G4 qui lui assumera sans soucis tout cela.
J'avais exactement le même iMac G3 avec 1 Giga de ram, franchement à part pour écrire un truc sur une vieille version de Word, c'était inutilisable. Ce qui est compréhensible pour une machine qui a tout de même 9 ans...


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Oui je sais bien que j'ai pas acheté une bête de course ! On verra bien ce que ca donne !  Mon budget a été dépassé de 14&#8364; déjà (ça reste raisonnable!) Donc y'avait pas le budget pour un G4 et de toute façon le G4 n'a pas (pour moi) le charme du G3 ! 

La retourche d'image ca serai pour dépaner, histoire de mettre un coup de contraste, virer un peu de bruit et basta si pour X raison je peux pas le faire sur le pc ! Faut savoir qu'a coté j'ai un PC qui à 4 mois qui est fait pour le multimédia (montage vidéos sur logiciel pro, support de la HD entre autre) Donc pour les tache plus compliqués j'ai ce qu'il faut ! Et il sera bientot remplacé par un Macbook pro ! (ca me fait un peu chier d'avoir un pc casienuf alors qe 'aurais pu m'acheter un mac ieux avec l'argent mais j'ai pas eu le choix c'est mes parents qui l'ont acheté pour moi  )

Enfin bon on verra ce que ca donne, le vendeur m'a quand même dit qu'il marchait nikel et qu'il vennait de faire les mises a jour ! Si ca ram trop peut être que redescendre à  OS X jaguar serait une bonne idée non ? ou ca va pas changer grand chose ? parec que j'aimerai bien rester en OS X quand même ! Vu que je vais devoir racheter un OS X d'occaz autant acheter le bon du premier coup !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Août 2008)

on se calme,
bien sûr, pour ouvrir des images de 7 ou 10 M de pixels ça va être vraiment lent,
par contre pour retoucher, (toshop elements) classer, graver des sauvegardes, 
gérer une biblio mp3 via Itunes, 
faire un tour sur le web: c'est parfait !avec Panther...
car j'ai les mêmes machines et j'en suis TRES content,
faut pas non plus écrire n'importe quoi sur ces vénérables Imac.:mouais:
Patrick


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> on se calme,
> bien sûr, pour ouvrir des images de 7 ou 10 M de pixels ça va être vraiment lent,
> par contre pour retoucher, (toshop elements) classer, graver des sauvegardes,
> gérer une biblio mp3 via Itunes,
> ...



Je n'écris pas n'importe quoi, j'avais le même jusqu'à il y a deux mois...

De plus il est précisé dans l'annonce que le lecteur DVD se laisse aller (tous les lecteurs CD/DVD de ces imacs là meurent comme ça), donc non, je ne trouve pas que ce soit une bonne affaire.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Août 2008)

le lecteur est facile à changer , 
mes trois Imac n'ont pas encore flanché,
c'est au sujet des possibilités de travail que porte mon message pas vraiment sur la fiabilité des Imac qui est pour l'instant excellente aprés huit ans de bons et loyaux services,
le mieux quand on ouvre son imac c'est d'intervenir pour,
1/mettre une nouvelle pile lithium 3,6v de toute façon elle vas bientôt lacher..
2/ installer un DD récent (au moins 80 Go) 7200t/min :silencieux !
3/changer le lecteur cd dvd si besoin)
et bien sur plus de ram.
voilà mon point de vue,
bien sur upgradrer vers Panther avec MàJ de Firmware préalable.
J'ai donc maintenant trois bécanes; une pour Photosop et la gestion des images,
une autre pour ma compagne; bureautique jeux etc
et une troisième pour le son et les expérimentations hasardeuses:tentatives d'install de linux...
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> 1/mettre une nouvelle pile lithium 3,6v de toute façon elle vas bientôt lacher..


5 &#8364;


patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> 2/ installer un DD récent (au moins 80 Go) 7200t/min :silencieux !


80&#8364; minimum


patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> 3/changer le lecteur cd dvd si besoin)


150&#8364; pièce


patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> et bien sur plus de ram.


60&#8364; pour 1Go

Super rentable...


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 5 
> 
> 80 minimum
> 
> ...



Quand on est assez bête pour acheter ses composants chez Apple surement, vu les tarifs que tu donnes !!!     

Un DD de 80 Go ça coûte 30 euros chez un assembleur de PC.

Pour le lecteur de DVD c'est 150 $ chez MCE, mais on peut trouver des modèles moins cher dans certaines PA. Sinon le plus économique est un modèle externe Firewire.

Ceci dit tu peux problème tout trouver en occasion pour des prix raisonnable par rapport à ta machine.


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

Petit devis personnel de se qui est envisageable de lui faire dans l'avenir : 

41&#8364; : DD 160Go 
22&#8364; : Boitier firewire pour le DD
22&#8364; : 2 barettes de 512Mo de Ram !
75&#8364; : Graveur externe lightscribe USB2.0/FireWire (pour le mac+le PC du coup !)
30&#8364; : Mac OS X Panther
------
190&#8364; à investir sachant que le disque dur et le graveur me seront aussi utile sur le pc et le mac !!! Bon c'est sur y'en a pour plus cher que le prix de l'ordi ! Mais en frais que pour lui ba ya 52&#8364;! et puis la j'ai regardé les prix en vitesse, je peux peut etre trouver moins cher (surtout pour panther !)


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2008)

T'inquiète, c'est vraiment un bon petit Mac.
Y'a que pour la mémoire que je suis un peu sceptique 22 la ou les barrettes, je trouve ça pas cher.
Si ça marche bien, tu veux bien donner les références ? Merci !


----------



## Nephtys (7 Août 2008)

héhé les barrette à 11&#8364; l'unité ! et 5 de frai de port ! Bonneaffaire dénichée sur une boutique ebay ! 

Voila les infos dessus : 512MB, PC133, DIMM 168PIM, SDRam MEMORY 

C'est bien ça dedans non ? J'ai pas encore testé mais les évaluation sont pas trop mauvaise ! ya des gens qui ont des coups de pas de bol et qui tombent sur des défectueuses mais il remplace quand c'est comme ça donc ça va !


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> héhé les barrette à 11 l'unité ! et 5 de frai de port ! Bonneaffaire dénichée sur une boutique ebay !
> 
> Voila les infos dessus : 512MB, PC133, DIMM 168PIM, SDRam MEMORY
> 
> C'est bien ça dedans non ? J'ai pas encore testé mais les évaluation sont pas trop mauvaise ! ya des gens qui ont des coups de pas de bol et qui tombent sur des défectueuses mais il remplace quand c'est comme ça donc ça va !



Pour la SD-RAM, il faut être très prudent. C'est pour ça que je t'ai donné un site US. Beaucoup de barrettes PC ne fonctionnent pas sur Mac. J'ai d'ailleurs eu le soucis pour un iMac DV.


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Ok ba je savais pas ! Bon ba de refait mon devis ! 

41&#8364; : DD 160Go 
22&#8364; : Boitier firewire pour le DD
40&#8364; : 1 barette de 512Mo de Ram (avec les frais de port !)
75&#8364; : Graveur externe lightscribe USB2.0/FireWire (pour le mac+le PC du coup !)
30&#8364; : Mac OS X Panther
------
208&#8364;

C'est sûr que 208&#8364; par rapport au pris d'achat du mac ca fait beaucoup ! Mais pour moi c'est un peu comme restaurer une vielle voiture pour le plaisir de rouler avec ! Comme je disais à un amis qui lui a acheté une vieille 4L et un vieux Van Volkswagen : "Ça bat peut être pas des records de vitesse mais le plaisir est là !"
Donc pour moi mon mac c'est somme un vieille bagnole, ya des frais et des pièces à changer avec l'âge si on veux pas le mettre à la casse ! C'est normal ca a beau être mac c'est pas pour autant infaillible! Voila c'était ma petite pensée philosophique du matin au réveil lol !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Ok ba je savais pas ! Bon ba de refait mon devis !
> 
> 41 : DD 160Go
> 22 : Boitier firewire pour le DD
> ...



200 euros, c'est le prix du mac Mini G4 1,25 que j'ai acheté pour ma fille. Ajoute à ça un écran d'occase à 80  et tu as pour le prix de ton G3 une machine exploitable correctement.


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Ce que je prévoit d'acheter la ca va être étalé sur plusieurs mois pour l'achat, surtout pour ce qui est du graveur qui attendra surement le papa noël ! (d'ailleurs ça m'étonnerais que le G4 dispose d'un graveur lightscribe double couche enfin bref..) ! Et puis il me sera très utile sur mon PC, je voulais m'acheter un graveur lightscrbe donc je fait dd'une pierre deux coup ! La seule chose queca change c'est que je le prend en externe au lieu d'interne pour pouvoir m'en servir aussi sur le Mac et c'est pas plus cher ! Le disque dur externe, pareil !

Et comme je l'aii déjà dit, Le G4 n'a pas le charme du G3 et personnelement je le trouve moche ! Donc je préfère mettre des sous dans mon G3 pour l'améliorer un peu : Et puis en l'achetant je cherchais pas une bête de course ! Je ferais ce que je peux faire dessus ! Et pour le reste j'ai mon autre ordi, mais je vais quand même essayer de tirer le meilleur de cette jolie "petite" bête ! et surtout l'entretenir pour que dans quelques années puissse dire "Vous voyez il marche toujours!" 

J'ai, chez mes parents, un vieil Amstrad de 1986 (qui a mon age donc) qui fonctionne toujours, seul le lecteur disquette est mort ! Mais si je retrouve un clavier je le rachèterai pour qu'il soit 100% opérationnel ! Ca doit venir de mon peit coté nostalgique !


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> J'ai, chez mes parents, un vieil Amstrad de 1986 (qui a mon age donc) qui fonctionne toujours, seul le lecteur disquette est mort ! Mais si je retrouve un clavier je le rachèterai pour qu'il soit 100% opérationnel ! Ca doit venir de mon peit coté nostalgique !



C'est un PC1512 ou un 6128 ?


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

J'aurais pas su dire le numéro de mémoire ! Après un petit tours sur google c'est un 6128 !!!



> Il disposait du même processeur Z80 à 4 MHz, mais était doté de 128 Ko de mémoire vive (dont 64 Ko de mémoire paginée) [...] En plus il disposait d'un lecteur de disquette 3 pouces dont la capacité pouvait aller jusqu'à 178 ko par face[...]




 Amis des antiqués Bonjour ! lol


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> J'aurais pas su dire le numéro de mémoire ! Après un petit tours sur google c'est un 6128 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amis des antiqués Bonjour ! lol



Donc tu n'as pas besoin de trouver un clavier, il est intégré ! 

Sinon pour le lecteur c'est la courroie qui est usé. Ca doit se trouver sur le net


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Ouais mais vu que le lecteur disquette est mort je pensait racheter un clavier complet ! Mais si c'est juste une histoire de courroie .... Faut déjà que je le rapatrie chez moi surtout que mon père a parlé de le mettre à la poubelle ya pas longtemps ! J'ai du hurler "noooooooonnnnnnn" lol 
Et puis après il aura droit à une petite opération (après vérification qu'il marche toujours au bout de 2 bonnes années sans avoir été allumé lol)


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab est sur la forme un peu rude, mais sur le fond je trouve qu'il a raison. Cela rejoint d'ailleurs ce que je disais à Melaure récemment.

Quand un Mac arrive à un niveau élevé d'obsolescence, pas besoin de s'acharner. On prend une pelle, on fait un gros trou dans son jardin, on y met le Mac, on fait un signe de croix et basta*.

Essayer de le faire perdurer, même en achetant des pièces je ne sais où, probablement de qualité discutable et sans réellement savoir ce que ça va donner, c'est une perte d'argent, et même à court terme c'est vain.



*C'est une image, bien sûr, je ne voudrais pas passer pour un gros pollueur...


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Mais la d'après ce que m'a dit le vendeur il fonctionne très bien sans faire aucun fraid ! Bon a vérifie à la réception bien sûr ! 

UPS à oublier de passer chez lui hier ! Du coup il passe aujourd'hui et je dois attendre lundi pour avoir mon iMac !  Ça va être long ! Et il va demander un dédommagement à UPS pour le retard et il me le transmettra !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Mais la d'après ce que m'a dit le vendeur il fonctionne très bien sans faire aucun fraid ! Bon a vérifie à la réception bien sûr !
> 
> UPS à oublier de passer chez lui hier ! Du coup il passe aujourd'hui et je dois attendre lundi pour avoir mon iMac !  Ça va être long ! Et il va demander un dédommagement à UPS pour le retard et il me le transmettra !



profites-en pour annuler ta commande... 

Et même si comme le dit Divoli, je suis un peu rude, je te le répète. 
Même ma fille qui a 10 ans et qui avait cet ordi là dans sa chambre râlait parce qu'elle ne pouvait rien faire avec...


----------



## TiLu (8 Août 2008)

Vu l'âge de la bête, faire des frais dessus, c'est de la folie mais bon, quand on aime... 

J'ai acheté un G3 sur ebay en février, avec l'achat, le changement de disque dur (celui d'origine criait un peu ) et le rajout de barrettes de RAM (2*256 pour Panther ça suffit dans mon utilisation), j'en suis à 75 de frais. 
De la folie peut-être, mais il m'a déjà dépanné pas mal quand le disque dur du MacBook a cramé, j'étais bien content d'avoir un ordi qui pouvait ne fusse que lire la sauvegarde TimeMachine pour récupérer des fichiers nécessaires à mes études qui n'allaient pas attendre la réparation du MacBook.
Et puis, comme chaîne hifi, l'iMac, ça fonctionne pas mal, le seul truc qui manquerait, ce serait une télécommande mais bon, un peut de mouvement n'a jamais fait de mal à un homme, au contraire.


----------



## asticotboy (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> .
> Et puis, comme chaîne hifi, l'iMac, ça fonctionne pas mal, le seul truc qui manquerait, ce serait une télécommande mais bon, un peut de mouvement n'a jamais fait de mal à un homme, au contraire.


 
Ouaip.
Un vieux G4 me sert de juke box au salon. Je l'ai relié au home cinéma, et feu ! en avant itunes !


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Vu l'âge de la bête, faire des frais dessus, c'est de la folie mais bon, quand on aime...



Complètement d'accord !



TiLu a dit:


> 2*256 pour Panther ça suffit dans mon utilisation



C'est quoi ton utilisation ? Histoire de me rassurer sur ce que pourra faire le mien en attendant de le recevoir ! 



TiLu a dit:


> Le seul truc qui manquerait, ce serait une télécommande mais bon



Bon pour ca avec l'iPhone il y a l'application Remote qui contrôle iTunes


----------



## asticotboy (8 Août 2008)

L'iMac G3 était déjà équipé du bluetooth ? 
Je voudrais pas être pessimiste, mais je suis pas sûr.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Bon pour ca avec l'iPhone il y a l'application Remote qui contrôle iTunes



PAs compatible


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

En le branchant oui je me doute bien mais pour contrôler itunes ça passe par le wifi et le mac sera branché à ma box


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

si il a une carte wifi, mais ce n'est pas précisé dans l'annonce.


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

non y'a pas de carte wifi ! et pas de bluetooth non plus !

[EDIT] Apple remote marche très bien sur mon PC ! Qui est branché sur par box par cable, et j'ai mêm pas instalé la carte wifi dedans !


----------



## TiLu (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> C'est quoi ton utilisation ? Histoire de me rassurer sur ce que pourra faire le mien en attendant de le recevoir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Ba ca me suffira ! Si les vidéos genre you tube passent pas non plus j'ai le pc ou l'iPhone c'est bon !  

Rhooo j'ai hâte de l'avoir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Ba ca me suffira ! Si les vidéos genre you tube passent pas non plus j'ai le pc ou l'iPhone c'est bon !
> 
> Rhooo j'ai hâte de l'avoir !



Ouais, ça va être super cool.
80 euros pour une boule violette qui fait un joli bruit quand tu l'allumes et que tu n'utiliseras pas... :sleep:


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Et alors ? C'est mon argent, donc mon problème si je veux remplir ma baraque de trucs inutiles dont je me sers pas non ?


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2008)

Je me marre.


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Et puis j'ai le droit d'aimer les antiquités non ? Parce que sinon on fait pareil avec les vieilles bagnole ! On les restaure plus, on les enterre* et puis basta, plus de témoignage du passé !

*C'est une image aussi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Ah mais tu fais ta vie comme tu veux.
Mais tu veux des avis, alors on te les donne. Faut pas t'étonner si tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec toi.
Ca s'appelle de la discussion...


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Tu m'a donné ton avis ! J'ai rien dit même si tu n'était pas du même que moi ! Mais c'est pas la peine de venir me rabâcher 40 fois la même chose ! Surtout quand je vois que des gens me disent qu'ils arrivent a faire ce que je veux faire avec un 350MHz ! J'ai voulu connaitre ces limites ! Maintenant je les connais à peu près et ça me va ! Je l'utiliserai selon ces capacités et c'est tout ! Je sais qu'il à 9ans, qu'il est plus tout jeune et qu'il va pas falloir le brusquer ! Mais j'espère quand même le garder en état de marche le plus longtemps possible même si je dois faire des frais dessus (je dépenserai pas 500 non plus ! )


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Super.


Bon, ben on a fait le tour alors.

Un modo pour fermer?


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Si tu veux !


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2008)

D'abord, pour restaurer une vieille bagnole, il faut avoir des moyens. Or toi tu parais dire que tu n'en as guère, et pourtant tu t'apprêtes à acheter un vieux clou qui va s'avérer sans aucun intérêt pratique (hormis au mieux de te servir de presse-papier), comme ça, parce que c'est joli.

Je viens de relire tes posts, de lire ton profil, et je me marre. Gentiment, mais je me marre.

Finalement, c'est un peu comme la chaise de l'arrière grand-mère, que l'on regarde avec une certaine tendresse, mais dont personne n'ira s'assoir dessus de peur de se retrouver le cul par terre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> tu t'apprêtes à acheter un vieux clou qui va s'avérer sans aucun intérêt pratique (hormis au mieux de te servir de presse-papier)




Mais quelle mauvaise langue tu fais, alors que notre amie pourra en faire un très bel aquarium 










:love::love::love:


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2008)

Voilà, comme ça elle aura un magnifique fond d'écran.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Tu pourras aussi utiliser les haut-parleurs pour te déguiser en te faisant des yeux comme Wall.e, ça fera fureur


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Pour jouer dans son bain, c'est super aussi


----------



## TiLu (8 Août 2008)

Je vois pas l'intérêt, si ce n'est se moquer. Si elle en a envie, elle fait ce qu'elle veut. Certains dépenses leurs sous au casino, alors que franchement, ça leur apporte quoi ? Rien sauf des problèmes. 
Certains achète à prix d'or des moules à gaufres (si, si, 150 pour un moule à gaufre en fer, sans marque, même pas coté, pas signé, sans dessin, juste un rectangle avec des petits carrés). 

Tout ce qu'elle veut c'est son G3, pour y faire ce qu'il est possible d'y faire, pas grand chose mais écouter de la musique et faire de la bureautique en surfant sur le web (bon ok, pas youtube ou les sites de vidéos), c'est ce que la majorité des gens font avec leurs ordis.


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Je vois pas l'intérêt, si ce n'est se moquer. Si elle en a envie, elle fait ce qu'elle veut. Certains dépenses leurs sous au casino, alors que franchement, ça leur apporte quoi ? Rien sauf des problèmes.
> Certains achète à prix d'or des moules à gaufres (si, si, 150 pour un moule à gaufre en fer, sans marque, même pas coté, pas signé, sans dessin, juste un rectangle avec des petits carrés).
> 
> Tout ce qu'elle veut c'est son G3, pour y faire ce qu'il est possible d'y faire, pas grand chose mais écouter de la musique et faire de la bureautique en surfant sur le web (bon ok, pas youtube ou les sites de vidéos), c'est ce que la majorité des gens font avec leurs ordis.



Merci !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Tout ce qu'elle veut c'est son G3, pour y faire ce qu'il est possible d'y faire, pas grand chose (...)



Ca partait bien ton post et puis d'un coup, le dérapage qui contredit tout le discours...


----------



## TiLu (8 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca partait bien ton post et puis d'un coup, le dérapage qui contredit tout le discours...



Bah je vais pas mentir, on peut faire des choses dessus mais c'est limité au strict minimum et je pense pas qu'elle en ai besoin pour y faire de la retouche photo ou monter des vidéos vu qu'elle dispose d'un PC sous Vista eek: :sick::afraid


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Bah je vais pas mentir, on peut faire des choses dessus mais c'est limité au strict minimum et je pense pas qu'elle en ai besoin pour y faire de la retouche photo ou monter des vidéos vu qu'elle dispose d'un PC sous Vista eek: :sick::afraid




Voila voila voila...


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Vista eek: :sick::afraid



Je m'en serait bien bien passé mais là n'est pas la question !


----------



## claude72 (8 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais quelle mauvaise langue tu fais, alors que notre amie pourra en faire un très bel aquarium


Eh bien le jour où elle en en fait un aquarium, moi je suis intéressé par la carte-mère, le disque-dur et la RAM, + quelques autres pièces diverses comme la plaque en alu sur laquelle est monté la carte-mère, le modem, etc. : en clair, tout sauf la coque, le tube cathodique, la carte vidéo (celle qui est branchée derrière le tube), et la carte PAV (c'est la carte alim secteur + THT + balayage, celle qui est au-dessus de la carte-mère, juste sous le tube cathodique).


Sinon, 384 Mo de RAM, c'est largement suffisant pour surfer sur internet et faire un juke-box, et un DD de 40 Go, moi je n'arrive même pas à le remplir...

... et j'ai encore au boulot, qui sont opérationnels et qui servent tous les jours de façon professionnelle :
- un 8100/100 pour de la bureautique (il sert seulement pour les stagiaires !)
- un 8200 /120 pour de la bureautique
- un 8500 avec un G3 à 300 MHz aussi pour de la bureautique,
- un 7300/200 pour un RIP Viper qui commande une flasheuse,
- un G3 350 pour internet, avec 256 Mo de RAM
- un iMac G3/500 pour internet, avec 512 Mo de RAM,

... perso j'ai un G3 beige 300 MHz et un iMac 350, les deux bien-sûr sous OS 9, et je fais tourner dessus des anciennes applis de PAO qui correspondent à leur âge : XPress 4, InDesign 1.5, Illustrator 8 et 9 et Photoshop 5... + internet et un peu de son sur le G3 beige...

... et elles fonctionnent à des vitesses très honorables qui sont loin d'être ridicules par rapport à des machines récentes : au boulot, j'utilise un MacPro 2x bi2,66 GHz avec toutes les dernières versions, et donc j'ai de quoi comparer : Illustrator 8 par exemple se lance plus vite sur le iMac que sur le MacPro !!!


Ce qui me chagrine le plus dans l'achat d'un iMac DV400, c'est que les modèles 350 et 400 MHz ont une carte PAV fragile, et elles tombent toutes en panne : donc ces 2 modèles sont LES modèles à éviter !!! à partir du 450 MHz, il y a beaucoup moins de problèmes.

(quand ça arrivera -> aquarium pour la coque, et sur la base d'un DD de 40 Mo et 384 Mo de RAM, je te propose entre 40 et 60 euros du reste de l'épave : ça dépend du lecteur CD)


----------



## Nephtys (8 Août 2008)

Merci mais je ne compte pas en faire un aquarium ! M'enfin on sait jamais si ça arrive je te contacterai !


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2008)

J'ai ai deux en fonction (un 350 et un 400) sous X.3 avec respectivement 640 et 576 de Ram.
Ils ne tournent que pour le Web, le mail, iTunes, Msn, mais mes gamines (enfin, gamine c'est assez relatif vu l'age de certains participants) ne se plaignent pas.
Et tout fonctionne sans ralentissement délirants et sans aucun plantage depuis plus de 3 ans.


----------



## asticotboy (8 Août 2008)

Voila voila. 
Comme quoi on est loin d'avoir fait le tour ... inutile donc de fermer ce fil sous prétexte qu'on connaît les limites du G3, etc... Laissons aux heureux possesseurs de cette machine l'occasion de faire partager leur expérience.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (9 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Merci !



Je te comprends très bien Nephtys, j'avais un iMac G3 et j'en ai toujours un peu la nostalgie, de temps en temps il me prend l'envie de me trouver un modèle à 600 MHz d'occase, parce que c'est une belle machine, très bien foutue, avec plus de charme que tous les eMacs et iMacs qui ont suivi !
Et puis bon, la plupart des gens qui ont un Core Duo ne s'en servent que pour MSN, Safari, et transférer des fichiers sur un MP3, et ça l'iMac en est capable. Pour visionner des DVD ou écouter de la musique dans une chambre, il est presque parfait, c'est pas comme si tu voulais t'acheter un Mac IIci non plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2008)

De mon côté, mon vieux Flower Power me sert encore tous les jours ...

- relié à ma chaîne hifi, il me sert de juke box iTunes + web radios et il tient parfaitement son rôle !

- je l'ai muni d'une clé USB Wifi et il fait partie intégrante de mon réseau : un peu de web et relève des mails quand je n'ai pas envie d'aller dans mon bureau et de brancher l'iMac 24"

- il est très décoratif dans mon salon entre la photo du Che et celle de l'Abbé Pierre...

- un tas de gens qui le découvre s'exclament : "qu'est-ce qu'il est chou ton vieux Mac !" ce qui me permet de meubler les temps morts quand je reçois la visite de sérieux emmerdeurs !

Bref, j'espère le conserver encore longtemps .... c'est un très bel objet auquel je suis très attaché...


----------



## mp_ (11 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, mon G3 DV 400 SE (sorti d'une benne, laissé pour mort après une install de OS X sans mise à jour firmware ...), boosté à 1 Go de RAM, avec Tiger, me sert tous les jours au boulot : mails, modifs dans la BDD, test des sites sous Safari (bien plus rapide que mon Dell Vostro sous XP avec son Core 2 Duo ...), un peu de musique aussi ... le tout sans broncher.

Chez moi, mon 333 MHz Mandarine vient fraîchement de passer sous Tiger aussi, j'ai peut-être une occasion pour le passer à 512 Mo de RAM à moindre frais (30 euros tout compris), ça fera un parfait poste d'appoint / jukebox. Manque plus q'une upgrade DD pour les 2 (13 Go pour le premier, 6 pour le second ...)

Nos vieux G3 sont loins d'avoir dit leurs derniers mots !


----------



## Nephtys (11 Août 2008)

Mac reçu en fin de matinée ! je suis super contente ! 

J'ai installé msn, firefox et VLC pour le moment ! 
La navigation sur le net ca marche nikel ! je trouve pas ça lent ! Ecouter de la musique via la bibliothèque itunes du PC partagé ca marche très bien aussi, lecture de DVD nikel aussi ! Et même les vidéos de you tube c'est acceptable (bon un peu saccadé mais ca passe encore je trouve!) Pour les Divx ca à l'air de lire !! Enfin j'ai le son mais il me manque des codec pour l'image ! donc a voir si ca marchera au final !

Donc voila je ne regrète pas du tout ! en tout cas pas pour le moment ! Je me mets doucement à Mac ! ce soir j'ai eu un cour d'installation car je sus resté con devant les fichiers d'installation montés dans des lecteurs ! lol Mais c'est super simple en fait !


----------



## mp_ (11 Août 2008)

Nephtys a dit:


> Mac reçu en fin de matinée ! je suis super contente !
> 
> J'ai installé msn, firefox et VLC pour le moment !
> La navigation sur le net ca marche nikel ! je trouve pas ça lent ! Ecouter de la musique via la bibliothèque itunes du PC partagé ca marche très bien aussi, lecture de DVD nikel aussi ! Et même les vidéos de you tube c'est acceptable (bon un peu saccadé mais ca passe encore je trouve!) Pour les Divx ca à l'air de lire !! Enfin j'ai le son mais il me manque des codec pour l'image ! donc a voir si ca marchera au final !
> ...



Pourquoi avoir installé Firefox ? Safari aurait été, selon moi, bien plus adapté niveau ressources à ton iMac.

En tous cas, content que ton iMac te plaise  Comme indiqué dans un autre sujet, il te faudra effectivement Perian pour lire convenablement tes DivX avec QuickTime  (que je m'en vais de ce pas l'installer sur mon iMac Mandarine, d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Nephtys (11 Août 2008)

Je peux pas mettre périan ! Je suis en 10.3.9 

En fait je fait une allergie a safari ! lol et puis avec firefox mes favoris sont les même sur mes 2 ordis et se mettent à jour !


----------

